# What is your single most favorite fish to eat?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't kill everything I catch but I do kill every legal Scamp that I have ever caught. Scamp to me is the definition of what fish should taste like. 

What is your single favorite fish to eat?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

tuna........and triggers....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

There are still several fish that i have never tried...but from what i have its hands down...Flounder!!! so far i have never had any other fish that tasted as good.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Trigger Fish Omelet at "Triggers" for breakfast - what a way to start the day.

Besides that - I love to eat it all - many different ways.

Never have turned down any fish - that is cooked.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had Stuffed Flounder thatwould be very hard to beat....I understand.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't get to go deep sea fishing very often, but my favorite would have to be grilled grouper! Add a little Cavenders seasoning with a squeeze of lemon and look out, it's good!


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

swordfish ala' chris vecsey style, and flounder parmasean


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

tuna & flounder


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Have to say Halibut, sockeye salmon, tuna, yelloweye, grouper. Probably in that order


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Trigger , Swordfish, tuna, scamp and more. Probably have scamp tomorrow since we caught a bunch yesterday


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

cobia, yellowfin, hoo and smoked eel


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Redfish on the half-shell! :hungry


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Like others I can't narrow it down to just one.

Cobia, grouper, tripletail, trigger fish, and raw yft are some of my favorites.

I guess I am the exception to the rule when it comes to scamp. I like them, but they aren't my favorite. It seems like they lack the flavor of gag, red, or black grouper.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I almost forgot, deepwater groupers. Sitting here eating some snowy right now and it is fine!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

FRESH



which...is not often enough :reallycrying


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

in this order.

RAW yellofin tuna (bluefin if i ever get the chance)

tripletail

scamp

stuffed flounder

cobia

:hungry


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Heard that VS200B! Sushi! Preferably yellowfin tuna.Other than that not much of a fish person. I Love crab, lobster, shrimp, calamari.

Brant Peacher
tackle rep


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Pompano and grouper.


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

Wahoo and Grouper


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i forgot to add smoked pompano and mullet.... VERY TASTY!!!

but any raw fish is good, prefferably tuna or cobia belly(don't knock it till ya try it)


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Goddid one of his finest works when he made the mullet. He used the leftovers to throw all the other fish together. Get a fresh mullet, leave the skin on him, deep fry it, peel the skin back & watch the yellow grease run down the dark brown meat & get ready to be sent over.

One phrase that's always bothered me, why do people say? " I don't like to eat fish that has a fishy taste " I've never been able to figure that one out. If you don't like fishy taste, then eat beef, pork, chicken, dirt, etc.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty much how I feel about it: fish that tastes like fish is just better.Like beef that tastes liek beef not chicken. If you don't like fish then just go for a ham sandwich. The one i have available fresh or decently frozen at that instant is usually what i like most

But Mullet, bluefish, fresh bluefin tuna, sockeye salmon are good. Striped bass can be tasty if done right. Did a good one Sunday I got below Pickwick landing. Gulf whiting/groundmullet or an oak smoked bonita is good. A Dungeness or even better a giant mud crab is good steamed and served with a grated grannysmith apple , cilantro and onion mayodressing. 

Think i need to be making some blackened Amberjack sandwiches for lunch Its what I have.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (7/2/2008)*Like others I can't narrow it down to just one.
> 
> Cobia, grouper, tripletail, trigger fish, and raw yft are some of my favorites.
> 
> I guess I am the exception to the rule when it comes to scamp. I like them, but they aren't my favorite. It seems like they lack the flavor of gag, red, or black grouper.


*I have never caught or tasted a Tripletail.. I understand they are excellent eating fish, but I have yet to find out.*


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellow edge Grouper, Triple tail, Yellow fin Tuna, Wahoo, Flounder, Pompano, Cobia

Crappie....just a few of my favs...:hungry


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellowfin and wahoo


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

This is one that most of you have probably have never had the honor and priviledge of catching and eating in the manner described, but my alltime favorite fish fresh or salt water caught is a 12" to 14" _native_ brook trout caught out of a clear cold water stream, gutted only, stuffed with a few slices of lemon, and baked wrapped in tin foil in the lingering coals of a campfire about 10:00 in the evening. And that would be the finest snack to have after just wolfing down about 4 or 5 of those delicious fish fried in butterover an open fire for dinner in the wilds of some backwoods trout stream in Northern Maine!! I have very vivid memories of my life as a fresh water fisherman!! My next favorite would probably be a toss-up between walleye pike cooked similar to those trout I had talked about or Northern Whitefish, sometimes called Rocky Mtn. Whitefish. They are very elusive, can only be caught on a fly line in my experiences, and are so flavorful that my mouth is watering as I type!! I used to catch these below Cabonga Dam onthe Cabongalogging reservoir in Northern Ontario. Not too many people have been there as it is a treacherous 35 mile drive on a deeply rutted dirt logging truck road that goes only one place, to the caretaker's cabin on the dam. One way in, one way out. 

Since I have moved to FL, I have to say that my assortment of fish that I have caught and eaten is limited to whatever I can catch from my kayak but I treasure the taste of pompano the most so far. I have eaten speckled trout, redfish, flounder (good eating), AJ, trigger (which I really like alot!), mahi (which I wouldn't go out of my way to catch or eat), red snapper which I like, and a few different kinds of grouper which I haven't acquired much of a taste for as yet. 

But I want to work on that some more so, if anyone wants to contribute to my learning the tastes of the fish that are indigenous to the Panhandle area, please email me and I will arrange to pick up the "materials" for this taste test!! :hungry

Cool thread!! How about some of those "secret" recipes for fixing some of your favorite fish??? Maybe that is worth another thread, eh??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (7/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (7/2/2008)*Like others I can't narrow it down to just one.
> ...


without a doubtone of the hardest fighting fish i've ever hooked... it's an unreal experience


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Flounder fo sho


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (7/2/2008)*I don't kill everything I catch but I do kill every legal Scamp that I have ever caught. Scamp to me is the definition of what fish should taste like.
> 
> What is your single favorite fish to eat?


*.*

*I had the incrediblygood fortune of a Friend sharing some Snowy Grouper with me. I lightly pan fried it in Olive Oil, very lightly breaded in Italian Bread Crumbs that had been skilletbrowned in real butter. Served on a bed ofSautedin Garlic andSesameOilFresh Green Beans. Dang. *

*Scamp took a backseat to Snowy Grouper tonight. I don't know that I can actually discribe what it was like other than, I really didn't want to swallow it,as Ididn't want it to go away. *

*Snowy Grouper is my new Number 1.*


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Scamp is a fine eating bottom fish. Wahoo would be my choice for pelagics, and inshore, fresh flounder.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Trigger (which have been scarce on my boat lately!)


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I absolutely love speckled trout and mangrove snapper. both of which i suck at catching this year $%#!


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

hardtail and pin fish


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to without a doubt go with shellfish first..Clams, Scallops (Bay) Oysters then Calamari.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *Tuna Man (7/14/2009)*I have to without a doubt go with shellfish first..Clams, Scallops (Bay) Oysters then Calamari.




the problem with calamari is 4 out of 5 times ill have it, it sucks. 1 out of 5 times i have it, it will be amazing goodness.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

grilled amberjack then grouper sandwiches also trigger fish


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

fried flounder, boiled flounder, broiled flounder, baked flounder, stuffed flounder, flounder soup, flounder stew, flounder salad, flounder poboys, i think thats about it.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I think about my list often and experiment when possible:

1. Pompano

2. Mahi/Dauphin (J.Alexanders' is gooood)

3. Grilled Redfish with old bay garlic herb 

4. Flounder

*I've neverhad the chance to tryfresh tuna, tripletail, orscamp.

HadWahoo once but need to try again


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

FLUKE HANDS DOWN BEST EATING THERE IS!!!!


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

you dirty rottin SOB's its 2300hrs, and now I gotta go to the freezer pull out some snapper, and head for the grill....just because I opened up this damned thread !!!

Snapper on the half shell is some pretty good eats, but I think I like trigger just a little better. But, since the freezer is lacking in triggers, and full up of snapper, reckon its snapper on the half shell in just a bit !!! At least fish is healthy !!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jhoe (7/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (7/14/2009)*I have to without a doubt go with shellfish first..Clams, Scallops (Bay), Oysters then Calamari.
> ...


I have found that sometimes I'd rather chew on a rubber band...I feel it's all about preparing. Oh and I forgot...Conch..just before Calamari...:hungry


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Yellowedge grouper may be my favorite right now, but I would haveatough time choosing between yellowedge grouper, flounder, wahoo, pompano, spiny cheek scorpionfish, and cobia.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I've never targeted pompano. I'd be interested in targeting them but it seems like alot of sitting around and getting skunked.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (7/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Jhoe (7/14/2009)*
> ...


did you know that 90% of the calamari you get in restraunts is the same squid you use as bait... cap'n salty's squid is deemed acceptable by the FDA for food.

true story.

if you ever get the chance to catch squid yourself and then cook it.... it's completely different. 

i'll never get squid from a restraunt ever again


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (7/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (7/14/2009)*
> ...


He tells no lie, fresh squid is the best! and restraunt squid is cap'n salty's.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

Amberjack''':hungry:letsdrink


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

nothing can touch cobia, pier rat style

besides that flounder


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

OH''by the way I'm Greek,and you are right about the calamari,you have to get it fresh and soak it in bacon soda for awhile,makes it tender''laws by my YAYA(grandma) in greek''lol'':doh


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Flounder is #1 on my list. A good portion of butter, plenty of fresh ground black pepper, and some cajun seasoning, wrap in fio and put it on the grill. :hungry Man its hard to beat. Although I did have some grilled Aj the other day that was mighty fine. Won't pass up a Pompano when I can catch one either.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (7/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (7/2/2008)*I don't kill everything I catch but I do kill every legal Scamp that I have ever caught. Scamp to me is the definition of what fish should taste like.
> ...


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Atlantic Cod and Trigger


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (7/14/2009)*
> ...




this isn't curtis this is clay, curtis's son, 

i ate some of the same fish my father did last night and with out a doubt it was my number one as well. I work at a upscale seafood market and we get different kinds of fish in every single day and i have tasted most of everything but nothing like that.

he tried to take pictures of the fish but all he kept gettin was grinnin faces.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

squid is for bait...........Snook, boiled in a cheese cloth with melted butter, garlic & lemon!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yft raw or seared:hungry

swordfish:hungry

cobie:hungry

hell i cant make up my mind love em all

wifes favorite is flounder

it is interesting to see what people eat changes. trigger and amberjack used to be considered trash.love both of them too.

:dohhow could i forget fresh fried mullet or smoked mullet:hungry

raw east bay oysters on a cracker with a dash of louisiana hot sauce

bacon wrapedsea scallops

mussels in a white wine sauce

lobster newburg

matts uncle james tuna jalapeno poppers

eaten seafood gets me all riled up


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Mark, You listed a few. Did You forget Ms. Paul's fish stix??

I had never had fresh snapper until Mark (Nextstep) took me fishin. I can now understand the fuss about snapper................Good Eatin there.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I made a deal with myself when I first started deep sea fishing that I would not eat anything that I have not caught. With the exception of Tuna because I have had it from a cana thousand times.

I have not caught any of the billfish so I have never eaten any of those. I have also not eaten Mullet(never caught one).

I have caught just about everything else and out of all of those I like Barracuda the best cooked and Tuna the best raw.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

pomps, trig,


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Fried Trigger, Blackened Gag Grouper, Stuffed Flounder. Also if you ever catch a Creole Fish you must try it. Great flavor and the meat seems to melt in your mouth.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

mahi, sheepshead, flounder, pompano


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like all kinds of COOKED fish but my favorites are mullet, jackfish(chain pickeral) and flathead catfish.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

For GOM fish:

Cobia, fried, or pan seared then baked (hoo aah!)

Triple tail, baked w/mayo, parm and scallions (badd azz good!)

flounder, almost ANY way :letsparty

AJ, fried

Mullet, fried (of course)

Being from New England originally, fresh North Atlantic haddock can't be beat! (Yeah baby!)


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Tilefish.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sushi - YFT

Triple tail baked and topped with seasoned saltines

Trigger same as above or blackened

Sheephead - for fried fish

Jimmy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dolphin is the most versitile one to me. Broil, bake, fry, grill....etc.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Swordfish. The topic was single most favorite, not top ten.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *BlackFlag (7/2/2008)*swordfish ala' chris vecsey style, and flounder parmasean


Oh yeah, I've made you some before haven't I. I made some for breakfast this morning too and I didn't put shit on it. It was awesome.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

AJ Ceviche, Grilled Mahi basted with italian dressing, yft pan seared.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

bluefin tuna - raw


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

leatherjacket, leatherneck 

better known as _Balistes capriscus_ or Gray Trigger fish oke


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigeye..... yum! VERY white, delicate meat.

Cobia, amberjack, wahoo..... and dolphin will always be at the top of my list since I was raised on it.

Reeffish- scamp, triggerfish, and vermilion snapper.

Fall run pompano, in my orange almond sauce. 

FRESH speckled trout, fried.

Dang, it's past lunch time......:hungry


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *tunapopper (7/15/2009)*Swordfish. The topic was single most favorite, not top ten.


Yup. you're right....sorry....hope you are not too offended! But I sure would hate to be limited to ane ONE fish! So to play by "the rules" I have to go with Atlantic haddock (no geographic rules were mentioned, so I hope this O.K.?).

:blush:


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow if I had to pick just one......I'd have to say I love my redfish on a halfshell! But I'm fat and I can't pick just one! If I had my choice it would be redfish, flounder, amberjack, raw fresh tuna!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fried Redfish Nuggets.


----------



## speardiver4558 (Apr 1, 2009)

Who doesn't likepink snapper!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Crappie, grouper and throats


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

King Mackerel.


----------



## ThePennman (May 16, 2009)

My favorite is Cuttroat Trout, 2. Hog Sucker, 3. Walleye, 4. Trigger.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

oh hell i forgot about fresh water fish

like rainbows and browns

little bitty butter cats

jack fish

crappie

bass

and every once in awhile the wonderful strong flavor of bluegills

fish are good, eat all you wish


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Two way tie here between Pompano and Snook.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

wahoo and cobia


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (7/15/2009)*Tilefish.


+1 on the tilefish. Some called them hake. Used to only catch them at night on the edge and deeper. I love flounder, but tilefish is even better. Anybody else ever eat it?

1. tilefish

2. flounder

3. triggers

4. cobia

5. scamp


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *tunapopper (7/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BlackFlag (7/2/2008)*swordfish ala' chris vecsey style, and flounder parmasean
> ...




Ditto that. 



This should be "what is your favorite fish to eat with minimal preparation". I can make an old tire taste good if I put enough crap on it. 



Swordfish on broil with some salt and pepper is delicious. Put some fixin's on it and its out of this world. Hands down my favorite fish ever. And the fillets are like huge thick steaks. WARNING: Get them from marias. I dont know what Joe pattis is passing off as sword fish but they taste NOTHING and look NOTHING like the ones at Marias which are huge, thick, juicy, and delicious


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Flounder, but the best tasting flounder is from the southern marshes of Louisiana around the Leeville area (they eat lots of marsh shrimp).

Note to <SPAN id=_ctl1__ctl4_ctlPanelBar_lblNewMessagesModerated>Moderator: We need a pole based on this thread!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

big bull bream would have to be my favorite. just something about eating the tail them pulling the top fin off to stick my finger between the fillet and backbone to pull both sides of the fillet off. man they are good.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have ties with quite a few starting with Smoked canned Sockeye Salmon, Halibut, Bluegill(Bream), Mahi, and seared fresh Tuna.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Swordfish, needs no spices or sauces.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wellliving up north and most what I catch and eat is up here I would say walleye and crappie. although there are some salt water fish that are realclose...:letsdrink


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Tripletail Mama Deda's style at The Fisherman's Corner. Get it with the habaneros...makes me drool...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i think cobia would be my favorite to eat... not just because i enjoy the taste, but because it almost always means i caught, or was involved in catching one and that is a rush! 

i also enjoy some spanish mackerel rolled in some crushed ritz crackers and friend on the pan. (any fish is good that way though)

for pure taste, i think garbo was right to start with, scamp is great.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

In saltwater Flounder, tilefish, barrel fish hard to beat. 



But if you bring me to a spot where I could bring home a hundred pounds of crappie filets a year like you can when you go after tuna I don't think my family would eat anything else all year. Walleye, sauger, and yellow perch are also fine eating.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

1: yellowedge grouper and snowy are a tie

2: Hogfish or hog snapper

3: spinycheek scorpionfish

4: Snook


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Yellow Perch, caught from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Hubbard Lake</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">Michigan</st1:State></st1lace> with my Grandpa.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Cooked in lard in an old cast-iron pan over the campfire. Only had to scale & gut'em, cut off the head & toss'em in the grease?<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Little ones,? say 6" ers, didn't even bother scale'n 'em?<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>60 years ago & can still taste'em?.


----------

